
NoEstimates – Allen Holub - based2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVBlnCTu9Ms
======
based2
[http://noestimates.org/blog/](http://noestimates.org/blog/)

[https://oikosofyseries.com/no-estimates-book-
order](https://oikosofyseries.com/no-estimates-book-order)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/am7kp1/a_summa...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/am7kp1/a_summary_of_the_whole_noestimates_argument/)

[https://actionableagile.com/](https://actionableagile.com/)

[https://leanpub.com/whenwillitbedone](https://leanpub.com/whenwillitbedone)

[https://www.martinfowler.com/tags/estimation.html](https://www.martinfowler.com/tags/estimation.html)

